# Budgie too attached to toy



## stellarlight

Basically, Mizu is too attached to the toy to the point that he doesn't play with me as much and rather stay in the cage with his toy. He even regurgitates on the toy quite often. Should I get rid of the toy? If so, how should I without stressing him out too much? When I take out the toy he would cry. I once took out the toy for a week (because i broke it by accident and had to wait a week to get it). As soon as I bought a new toy (the same one) he becomes happy again and continues his regular chirping. He had the toy for two months but I only noticed the signs of attachment three weeks ago.

I do constantly rotate the toys but he finds a way to spend time with that one toy....

FYI: this is the toy https://www.amazon.com/JW-Pet-Company-Activitoys-Basketball/dp/B003V71508/


----------



## mexicoandice

I would take out the toy. I'm not an expert though, so hopefully someone will come along and give you more information, but I would take it out if I were you.


----------



## immorgan

I had the same toy, but I got rid of it. Personally, I do not like mirrors. My Stormy had a lot of fun with this, so it broke my heart to take it out and hear him cry  but like yours, he would try to feed it and became really aggressive to me. He was sitting on it when he bit me so hard on the webbing between my thumb and index finger, and I bled a lot. That was when I decided to take it out.
He screamed and cried nonstop for about a week, but I bought him two new toys to cheer him up and he forgot about the old one  Also, I left the basketball for him because he liked to swing around on it. I just unhooked it from the bar and hung it from the ceiling of his cage 
Good luck!


----------



## stellarlight

immorgan said:


> I had the same toy, but I got rid of it. Personally, I do not like mirrors. My Stormy had a lot of fun with this, so it broke my heart to take it out and hear him cry  but like yours, he would try to feed it and became really aggressive to me. He was sitting on it when he bit me so hard on the webbing between my thumb and index finger, and I bled a lot. That was when I decided to take it out.
> He screamed and cried nonstop for about a week, but I bought him two new toys to cheer him up and he forgot about the old one  Also, I left the basketball for him because he liked to swing around on it. I just unhooked it from the bar and hung it from the ceiling of his cage
> Good luck!


Thank you very much for sharing your story. Looks like I have to do the same. I actually did a little experiment and let Mizu play with just the ball but he was also regurgitating on it. Looks like I have to buy some new toys for Mizu! ^_^


----------



## Therm

I have no mirrors in my cages. 
Have you got Mizu anything like kabobs? Maybe this would be a better solution for him.


----------



## shaz128blue

I have the same toy but it's not in the cage at the moment as I wanted chewable stuff. I had in the past removed mirrors as my previous birdies did similar. 
If you had lots of other fun stuff hopefully you little baby will play and chew to his little hearts content x


----------



## Hollen

When we had to remove Belle the bell from our budgie's cage, I tried to remember that even though he was sad, I was ultimately helping him. He gets so much more affection and love from us than he ever could from a mirror toy. They toy is a one way relationship. He'll ultimately be happier being close to you!


----------



## StarlingWings

I completely agree with all advice given so far :thumbsup: 

Leslie is absolutely right--even though at first you'll be sad to see him cry and pine for his toy, without it, his mental health will be more stable because he'll be more open to a more fulfilling relationship, this time with you. Also, he will learn to have fun with lots of different toys this way, too


----------



## Kittieful

Think of it as limiting the amount of candy a kid gets -- they might cry when you tell them they can't have anymore, but it's better for their health in the long run.


----------

